# Pleasant Hill Grains Coupon/Promo Codes?



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Anybody have a coupon/promo code for Pleasant Hill Grains? I've been searching the www and just not finding any.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been a customer of theirs for somewhere around 7 or 8 years now and have never seen a coupon or code. Do you have to sign up somewhere special to get those? They have my email address from ordering from them but I don't recall ever being sent any promotions. Is it something new? Sometimes I will see specials on the website, but that is all.

I an curious about this too.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

my3boys, do you buy bread bags from them?


----------

